# Shredded paper bedding?



## Joethexplorer (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not sure...it's this huge bag of paper brought home today
I mean sure, its got a small amount of text on it, but the cage has great ventilation, (wire for everything, a constantly running fan, plus a humidifier...) and they don't use this bedding to nest, but I don't plan on being ignorant and screwing my rats lungs.

The shreddies are about an inch long, each with a thin black line running through the middle...I dunno, is is usable bedding?

We're kinda tight on budget, and well...a wee bit desperate...

Input?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess it can be used as bedding - as long as it's not too dusty.

I would say though that paper is terrible at absorbing urine and smells.

If you're on a budget, why not try using some old towels or fleece as bedding? It's completely reusable as all you have to do is wash it


----------



## baguettefrenzy (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it might depend on what type of paper it is. As of several months ago, I swear by this stuff called Eco Bedding made out of recycled paper - found it at PetCo. It's about $6 a bag and lasts me about a month or two. It's these really thin, 1" slivers of "crimped" paper shreds. I personally love it because it's absolutely dust free, really fluffy so the girls love to burrow in it, it's recyclable (the clean parts that is), and it keeps the cage clean. The poop drops straight to the bottom (which I line) and any wet bits from urine clump together almost like kitty litter, so a little daily spot clean does the trick for an odor free cage. Sorry, I know I'm sounding like a commercial now!

Are the paper shreddies you got flat, because I think that would make a difference. Otherwise when they pee it might just get soggy. Did you shred it yourself? The only thing I would be concerned about is the ink.


----------



## Joethexplorer (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, thats my concern too...
And my moms boss shredded the paper from unused patient papers, so yeah, they're not crimped like you suggested...

I guess I'll go try it out now, thanks guys!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

when i ran out of bedding and couldnt get any for a few more days i used shredded paper and i wouldnt recommend it, i dont think my cage has EVER been as stinky as it was those few days


----------



## Joethexplorer (Feb 6, 2008)

rat_ratscal said:


> when i ran out of bedding and couldnt get any for a few more days i used shredded paper and i wouldnt recommend it, i dont think my cage has EVER been as stinky as it was those few days


ick 

well, I guess we'll see...
he's got a potty bin in the corner and is pretty good with that, but...eh.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I use shredded paper for my ratties bed. They have a different material for the flooring of the cage and also for the litter tray.
I've got to admit, the paper does smell slightly when I lift the lid off, of their hidey box, but otherwise they love sleeping and playing in it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

in a pinch you can use paper.. but as it was already stated... STINKY-PEEWWWWW!!! 

& to add, when the paper gets wet it turns to mush... if you don't get that mush out right away & it has time to dry a bit... break out the chisel when it comes time to clean it off. It will stick like cement.

As for the paper itself... are you absolutely 100% sure that this is 100% paper? Meaning, did they shred documents that may have been stapled?

If there is a chance of any foreign matter being mixed in with the paper then don't use it.

Even when you buy store bought bedding you need to be very observant of foreign matter being mixed in with it. I always add bedding to the pans by the hand full... never pour. This gives me the chance to look at it more closely than if I were to pour it.


----------



## Cameron (Feb 29, 2008)

Shredded paper is about the basic litter you can get. although its is useable it is not ideal as you would have to clean out every 2-3 and it still really brings out this smell.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

baguettefrenzy said:


> I think it might depend on what type of paper it is. As of several months ago, I swear by this stuff called Eco Bedding made out of recycled paper - found it at PetCo. It's about $6 a bag and lasts me about a month or two. It's these really thin, 1" slivers of "crimped" paper shreds. I personally love it because it's absolutely dust free, really fluffy so the girls love to burrow in it, it's recyclable (the clean parts that is), and it keeps the cage clean. The poop drops straight to the bottom (which I line) and any wet bits from urine clump together almost like kitty litter, so a little daily spot clean does the trick for an odor free cage. Sorry, I know I'm sounding like a commercial now!
> 
> Are the paper shreddies you got flat, because I think that would make a difference. Otherwise when they pee it might just get soggy. Did you shred it yourself? The only thing I would be concerned about is the ink.


yes it all depends on the paper, but most newspapers are soy based, which is what you want.
I have never experienced paper getting wet and sticking to the floor and turning into cement lol nor does it stink, its probably the way i put down my paper:

One full sheet (not shredded)of news paper, one layer of toilet paper on top of that, then i shred a bunch of news paper on top. i also have a little litter box with odor control beads, specially made for small pets.


----------

